# [SOLVED] Problem z uruchomieniem wifi Intel IWL5100

## canis_lupus

Jajko tuxonice 2.6.28-r10

sterowniki w jajku:

```
  │ │        {*} Intel Wireless Wifi Core                                                   │ │

  │ │        [*] Iwlwifi RF kill support                                                    │ │

  │ │        [*] Enable full debugging output in iwlagn driver                              │ │

  │ │        <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN                                           │ │

  │ │        [*]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver                             │ │

  │ │        [*]   Enable LEDS features in iwlagn driver                                    │ │

  │ │        [*]   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN                                              │ │

  │ │        [*]   Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN                                              │ │

```

iwconfig widzi:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

lecz:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
```

Co jest grane?

Zainstalowanie net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode w niczym nie pomogło.

Skanować sieci tez nie moge:

```
 iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

----------

## SlashBeast

w dmesgu czasem nie mowi, ze ma jakis problem z firmware?

----------

## canis_lupus

Dzięki, nie zgadzała się nazwa pliku firmware.

Teraz niby śmiga, ale nie moge sie polaczyc z niczym szyfrowanym WEP. Bez szyfrowania dziala. Szyfrowanie wep mam w jajku wkompilowane.

iwconfig wlan0 essid pingwin key 00000000000000000000000000

i nic.

----------

## SlashBeast

mergnij wicd i uzyj go, sprawdz czy nim sie uda - niby takie gui dla opornych, ale ja sobie je bardzo chwale.

----------

## canis_lupus

dzieki za podpowiedź, wlasnie merguje.

Zauwazylem jednak ze jesli wpisze wep key dla danego AP w /etc/conf.d/net to mi sie na starcie systemu z nim polaczy. Natomiast jak go juz rozłącze i chce sie połączyc z palca to nie ma bata.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mialem podobnie, jak sie podlaczylem po wep i rozlaczylem, musialem wyladowac sterownik iwl3945 i ponownie zaladowac, inaczej sie po prostu nie dalo, ale teraz, gdy przeszedlem na wpa2 nie mam tego problemu, pojawil sie kolejny - konfiguracja wpa_supplicant, ale na szczescie jest wicd ktory za mnie ja odwalil.

----------

## canis_lupus

wicd w momencie kiedy próbuje sie połączyz z wifi z WEPem twierdzi ze ta siec wymaga szyfrowania :/

----------

## michal1990

Może nie masz wpa_supplicant? Albo masz a jakaś przestarząłą wersje. Miałem podobny problem. Aktualizacja tego rozwiązała problem.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> wicd w momencie kiedy próbuje sie połączyz z wifi z WEPem twierdzi ze ta siec wymaga szyfrowania :/

 

odpalasz wicd-client (gui), rozwijasz 'liste' przy wybranej sieci, dajesz ustawienia i zaznaczasz 'Uzyj szyfrowania' potem wybierasz z listy jakie i podajesz klucz, teraz bedzie smigac.

Wpa-sup(...) jest dla wpa(2), nie dla wep'a.

----------

## Belliash

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> plug_timeout="6"
> 
> config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

 

 */etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # WPA(2)
> 
> network={                                                             
> ...

 

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

i MUSI DZIALAC bez zbednych smieci i innych pierdolek

----------

## canis_lupus

Wielkie dzięki wszystkim. Wicd to rewelacja.

----------

## SlashBeast

No rewelacja, laczy do sieci juz podczas bootu systemu (o ile wicd jest w runlevelu) i nie wymaga polowy gnome jak network-menager. Jedyna jego wada to to, ze to gui w gtk sie przywiesza jak wyszukuje sieci, ale od jakiejs tam wersji alpha jest wicd-curses konsolowe.

----------

## Belliash

network manager jest lepszy ale imho ma jedna wade... laczy sie z siecia wifi dopiero przy uruchomieniu aplikacji w GUI... tak wiec zanim sie ten aplecik, plasmoid czy program polaczy z siecia wifi to inne programy wywalaja bledy ze nie ma sieci ...

----------

## canis_lupus

no i przestało działać, zaktualizowal się wpa_supplicant i wifi przestało śmigać. powrót do wpa_supplicant 0.6.4 rozwiązał problem.

----------

## Belliash

Potwierdzam... 0.6.9 jakby lekko possywalo w koncie ;|

----------

## canis_lupus

Lekko? Ja bym powiedział, że ssie i nic innego nie robi.

----------

## Belliash

Noo chcialem byc delikatny  :Razz: 

----------

## dziadu

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> jakby lekko possywalo w koncie ;|

 

Gdzie?

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   jakby lekko possywalo w koncie ;| 
> 
> Gdzie?

 

na "kącie" bankowym  :Razz: 

----------

